# KIA Picanto 2016 - multimedia kit



## yhilu (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello, I'd like to upgrade the basic multimedia system i have.
*what do i need ?
1. Car stereo receiver (for example : pioneer avh-2400NEX - android auto is important)
2. Two front speakers (4 inch), instead of the basic default speakers that come with the car
3. Bass : I need something that creates a decent bass sound : maybe Two 5-inch back door speakers, mini sub woofer or
two 6-inch speakers that will be installed on the trunk tray...any other idea?
**Budget is up to 1,000$

Any suggestions for the full kit? pls be as specific as you can. Tnx a lot.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't think we have that car in the US. Is a 4" speaker the biggest you can do in the front? Are the speakers in the doors, or dash?


----------



## yhilu (Dec 14, 2019)

Hey, 4" is the biggest. 
Front speakers are located in the dash.


----------

